# Columbia Firearrow



## Monark52 (Jun 29, 2013)

This is my second bike find this week. I didn`t research the year yet but i`m guessing 59. I thought they all came with a manual two speed but mine has a kickback on it. There is gold trim on the chainguard and the top of the tank. I`ve never seen this color before, only silver. Was that a special color for an anniversary or some kind of special edition? 
The front tire exploded before i even got out of the driveway! The best part of all is that i only paid $10 for it at a garage sale! Score!!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2013)

$10.....what!!!!
Not sure of gold trim but, my black white one was silver trim.
The kickback hub alone is worth $55 in my opinion. Then the pedals are worth $30.
Unbelievable score Monark52!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Intense One (Jun 29, 2013)

What a steal for a really cool bike!  I'm looking at one in town but sure I won't get it for what you paid for yours.  Is it a keeper?


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 29, 2013)

Thats a good score buddy. So the firebolt in the bacement???


----------



## krateman (Jul 3, 2013)

Monarch, what a classic bike and super buy. That is the kind we all hope to find on our weekend excursions! I hope you keep as much of the parts as possible and get them replated. Great looking bike!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jul 4, 2013)

Besides the handle bars and stem I think you have a pretty complete original and decent paint fire arrow there. You're quite the lucky duck at $10 and it's black! The tanklights will prove to be elusive as I'm pretty sure they changed every year. If yours is a 59(im pretty sure it is) then the ones you will be looking for have a metal eyelid over the light versus the plastic later ones.  The lenses will also be just clear plastic bubble. Not the more cone shaped with the ribbed backside of the later ones. Good luck Nice score If you ever want to let it go let me know. I need to replace mine


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 9, 2013)

With an M serial, I'd say it's a 63. The 62s were all L's, and though my serial list shows missing info for most of 63, they moved to N series in Nov. 63.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jul 12, 2013)

jd56 said:


> The kickback hub alone is worth $55 in my opinion.




I've seen them sell quickly at $100, I think the reintroduction has made the old ones more popular, just fyi


----------

